# Hobby people $ale,,,did you go? What did you score?



## Clamjuice (Jul 19, 2006)

Generally, from my experience I've found Hobby People to be more expensive compared to other Hobby Stores; but I thought I saw some pretty good prices for the 4th of July $ale.

I was lucky to grab a Team Associated Factory Team SC10 for $209.00. I haven't decided what I'm going to put in her yet as far as motor and esc.

That brings the stable to:

SC10 Brushless X2
SC10 Factory Team
Traxxas Slash X2
Losi XXX-SCT X3

sooner or later they will bring the SC104x4 Factory Team kit out, and when I do it will be a glorious day.


----------

